# Refrigerator Door Stop



## bp2 (Jan 13, 2008)

My GE, side by side, refrigerator door swings past 180 degrees. I don't think that it has always done that so I'm guessing that the door stop is broken. 
Can you give me an idea of what is involved in replacing the stop? I don't want to get into something that incapacitates the refrigerator while I go searching for a second or third part .

TFX22JRBA WW

Thanks,
bp2


----------



## bp2 (Jan 13, 2008)

*trying again*

I'm guessing that someone here knows how to fix this (and it is probably too easy to bother with) - anyway I'm trying again and would really appreciate your help.

bp2


----------



## Git (Mar 11, 2008)

I have had good luck with RepairClinic.com

Type in your model number of your fridge. I see they have hinges listed as a common part. I would give them a a call at their 800 number - I am pretty sure they can help you out.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

BP2:

I have 21 GE 12 cu ft refrigerators, and have reversed the door swing on many of them. To my knowledge, there is nothing stopping the fridge or freezer door from swinging past 180 degrees.

I don't think there's anything wrong with your fridge door.


----------

